# What Does Guru Ji Mean?



## singhisking101 (Jul 8, 2009)

I was browsing the Sri Guru Granth Sahib and I came across this line..

ਕੁਰਾਣੁ ਕਤੇਬ ਦਿਲ ਮਾਹਿ ਕਮਾਹੀ ॥ 
कुराणु कतेब दिल माहि कमाही ॥ 
Kurāṇ kaṯeb ḏil māhi kamāhī. 
Practice within your heart the teachings of the Koran and the Bible; 
ਕੁਰਾਨ ਅਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਧਾਰਮਕ ਕਿਤਾਬਾਂ ਪੜ੍ਹਨ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ, (pg. 1083)

What does this mean? Who is he directing this to? 

Thx. in advance!


----------



## kiram (Jul 9, 2009)

Posting here the transliterations by Bhai Manmohan Singh Ji (in English) and Prof Sahib Singh Ji (in Gurmukhi) :

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Maaru :

*ਮਾਰੂ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ਅਲਹ  ਅਗਮ  ਖੁਦਾਈ  ਬੰਦੇ  ॥ਛੋਡਿ  ਖਿਆਲ  ਦੁਨੀਆ  ਕੇ  ਧੰਧੇ  ॥ਹੋਇ  ਪੈ  ਖਾਕ  ਫਕੀਰ  ਮੁਸਾਫਰੁ  ਇਹੁ  ਦਰਵੇਸੁ  ਕਬੂਲੁ  ਦਰਾ  ॥੧॥*
Mārū mėhlā 5.Alah agam kẖuḏā▫ī banḏe.Cẖẖod kẖi▫āl ḏunī▫ā ke ḏẖanḏẖe.Ho▫e pai kẖāk fakīr musāfar ih ḏarves kabūl ḏarā. ||1||


Maru 5th Guru.O the slave of the Boundless Lord God,renounce thou the thought of all the worldly occupations.Become thou the dust of the feet of the of the absolved mortal and think thyself a traveler Like this, O saint, thou shalt be approved at the Lord's door.


ਅਗਮ = ਅਪਹੁੰਚ ਰੱਬ। ਖੁਦਾਈ ਬੰਦੇ = ਖ਼ੁਦਾਈ ਬੰਦੇ, ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਧੰਧੇ = ਝੰਬੇਲੇ। ਪੈ ਖਾਕੁ ਫਕੀਰ = ਫ਼ਕੀਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੈਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਕ। ਹੋਇ = ਹੋ ਕੇ। ਮੁਸਾਫਰੁ = ਪਰਦੇਸੀ। ਦਰਾ = (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ) ਦਰ ਤੇ।੧।

ਹੇ ਅੱਲਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਹੇ ਅਪਹੁੰਚ ਰੱਬ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! (ਨਿਰੇ) ਦੁਨੀਆ ਵਾਲੇ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਛੱਡ ਦੇਹ, (ਨਿਰੇ) ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਝੰਬੇਲੇ ਛੱਡ ਦੇਹ। ਰੱਬ ਦੇ ਫ਼ਕੀਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੈਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਕ ਹੋ ਕੇ (ਦੁਨੀਆ ਵਿਚ) ਮੁਸਾਫ਼ਰ ਬਣਿਆ ਰਹੁ। ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਫ਼ਕੀਰ ਰੱਬ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਕਬੂਲ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਸਚੁ  ਨਿਵਾਜ  ਯਕੀਨ  ਮੁਸਲਾ  ॥ਮਨਸਾ  ਮਾਰਿ  ਨਿਵਾਰਿਹੁ  ਆਸਾ  ॥ਦੇਹ  ਮਸੀਤਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਮਉਲਾਣਾ  ਕਲਮ  ਖੁਦਾਈ  ਪਾਕੁ  ਖਰਾ  ॥੨॥*
Sacẖ nivāj yakīn muslā.Mansā mār nivārihu āsā.Ḏeh masīṯ man ma▫ulāṇā kalam kẖuḏā▫ī pāk kẖarā. ||2||


Make truth thy prayer and faith thy prayer-mat.Still thou thy desire and overcome thy hope.Make thou thy body the mosque, thy mind the priest and to be genuinely pure thy Divine word.


ਸਚੁ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ। ਯਕੀਨ = ਸ਼ਰਧਾ। ਮੁਸਲਾ = ਮੁਸੱਲਾ, ਉਹ ਫੂਹੜੀ ਜਿਸ ਉੱਤੇ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ਨਿਮਾਜ਼ ਪੜ੍ਹਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮਨਸਾ = ਮਨ ਦਾ ਫੁਰਨਾ। ਮਾਰਿ = ਮਾਰ ਕੇ। ਨਿਵਾਰਿਹੁ = ਦੂਰ ਕਰੋ। ਆਸਾ = (ਫ਼ਕੀਰ ਦਾ) ਸੋਟਾ। ਦੇਹ = ਸਰੀਰ। ਮਉਲਾਣਾ = ਮੌਲਵੀ। ਕਲਮ ਖੁਦਾਈ = ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦਾ ਕਲਮਾ। ਪਾਕੁ = ਪਵਿੱਤਰ।੨।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਰੱਬ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ (ਦੀ ਯਾਦ) ਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣੀ) ਨਿਮਾਜ਼ ਬਣਾ। ਰੱਬ ਉਤੇ ਭਰੋਸਾ-ਇਹ ਤੇਰਾ ਮੁਸੱਲਾ ਹੋਵੇ। ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਫ਼ਕੀਰ! (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਮਨ ਦਾ ਫੁਰਨਾ ਮਾਰ ਕੇ ਮੁਕਾ ਦੇਹ-ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਸੋਟਾ ਬਣਾ। (ਤੇਰਾ ਇਹ) ਸਰੀਰ (ਤੇਰੀ) ਮਸੀਤ ਹੋਵੇ, (ਤੇਰਾ) ਮਨ (ਉਸ ਮਸੀਤ ਵਿਚ) ਮੁੱਲਾਂ (ਬਣਿਆ ਰਹੇ)। (ਇਸ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ) ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਤੇ ਸਾਫ਼ ਰੱਖ-ਇਹ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾਈ ਕਲਮਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਸਰਾ  ਸਰੀਅਤਿ  ਲੇ  ਕੰਮਾਵਹੁ  ॥ਤਰੀਕਤਿ  ਤਰਕ  ਖੋਜਿ  ਟੋਲਾਵਹੁ  ॥ਮਾਰਫਤਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਮਾਰਹੁ  ਅਬਦਾਲਾ  ਮਿਲਹੁ  ਹਕੀਕਤਿ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਨ  ਮਰਾ  ॥੩॥*
Sarā sarī▫aṯ le kammāvahu.Ŧarīkaṯ ṯarak kẖoj tolāvahu.Mārfaṯ man mārahu abḏālā milhu hakīkaṯ jiṯ fir na marā. ||3||


Make thou the practice of the Name and the religious conduct thy 'Shariat', the first stage of moral life.Make the search for God and abandonment of the world thy 'Triquat', the first stage of moral life.O holyman, make the silencing of the mind thy 'Marft the third stage and meeting with God, thy 'Haqiqat' the fourth one, by which thou shalt not die again.


ਸਰਾ ਸਰੀਅਤਿ = ਸ਼ਰਹ ਸ਼ਰੀਅਤਿ, ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਰਹਿਣੀ, ਬਾਹਰਲੀ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਰਹਿਤ। ਲੇ = ਲੈ ਕੇ। ਤਰੀਕਤਿ = ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਤਰੀਕਾ। ਤਰਕ = ਤਿਆਗ। ਖੋਜਿ = ਖੋਜ ਕੇ। ਟੋਲਾਵਹੁ = ਲੱਭੋ। ਮਾਰਫਤਿ = ਗਿਆਨ, ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ। ਅਬਦਾਲਾ = ਹੇ ਅਬਦਾਲ ਫ਼ਕੀਰ! {ਫ਼ਕੀਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੰਜ ਦਰਜੇ-ਵਲੀ, ਗ਼ੌਂਸ, ਕੁਤਬ, ਅਬਦਾਲ, ਕਲੰਦਰ}। ਹਕੀਕਤਿ = ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਚੌਥਾ ਪਦ ਜਿਥੇ ਰੱਬ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਤੁ = ਜਿਸ (ਮਿਲਾਪ) ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ। ਮਰਾ = ਮੌਤ, ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ।੩।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! (ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ) ਲੈ ਕੇ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰਿਆ ਕਰ-ਇਹ ਹੈ ਅਸਲ ਸ਼ਰਹ ਸ਼ਰੀਅਤਿ (ਬਾਹਰਲੀ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਰਹਿਣੀ)। ਹੇ ਰੱਬ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! (ਆਪਾ-ਭਾਵ) ਤਿਆਗ ਕੇ (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰ-ਵੱਸਦੇ ਰੱਬ ਨੂੰ) ਖੋਜ ਕੇ ਲੱਭ-ਇਹ ਹੈ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਫ਼ ਰੱਖਣ ਦਾ ਤਰੀਕਾ। ਹੇ ਅਬਦਾਲ ਫ਼ਕੀਰ! ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ ਰੱਖ-ਇਹ ਹੈ ਮਾਰਫ਼ਤਿ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ)। ਰੱਬ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਰਹੁ-ਇਹ ਹੈ ਹਕੀਕਤਿ (ਚੌਥਾ ਪਦ)। (ਇਹ ਹਕੀਕਤਿ ਐਸੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਇਸ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਮੁੜ ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ।੩। 

 *ਕੁਰਾਣੁ  ਕਤੇਬ  ਦਿਲ  ਮਾਹਿ  ਕਮਾਹੀ  ॥ਦਸ  ਅਉਰਾਤ  ਰਖਹੁ  ਬਦ  ਰਾਹੀ  ॥ਪੰਚ  ਮਰਦ  ਸਿਦਕਿ  ਲੇ  ਬਾਧਹੁ  ਖੈਰਿ  ਸਬੂਰੀ  ਕਬੂਲ  ਪਰਾ  ॥੪॥*
Kurāṇ kaṯeb ḏil māhi kamāhī.Ḏas a▫urāṯ rakẖahu baḏ rāhī.Pancẖ maraḏ siḏak le bāḏẖhu kẖair sabūrī kabūl parā. ||4||


Instead of reading Quran and other religious books, thou practisethe restraint of the ten sense organs desiring for women or evil ways.Bind down thou the five (demons) or (men) with faith charity and contentment and thus shalt thou be accepted.


ਮਾਹਿ = ਵਿਚ। ਕਮਾਹੀ = ਕਮਾਹਿ, ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰ। ਦਸ ਅਉਰਾਤ = ਦਸ ਔਰਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ, ਦਸ ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ। ਬਦ ਰਾਹੀ = ਭੈੜੇ ਰਾਹ ਤੋਂ। ਪੰਚ ਮਰਦ = ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਪੰਜ ਸੂਰਮੇ। ਸਿਦਕਿ = ਸਿਦਕ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ। ਲੇ = ਲੈ ਕੇ, ਫੜ ਕੇ। ਬਾਧਹੁ = ਬੰਨ੍ਹ ਰੱਖੋ। ਖੈਰਿ = ਖ਼ੈਰ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ {ਖ਼ੈਰੁ = ਦਾਨ}। ਖੈਰਿ ਸਬੂਰੀ = ਸੰਤੋਖ ਦੇ ਖ਼ੈਰ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ। ਕਬੂਲ = ਪਰਵਾਨ।੪।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਆਪਣੇ ਦਿਲ ਵਿਚ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਯਾਦ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹੁ-ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕੁਰਾਨ, ਹੈ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਤੇਬਾਂ ਦੀ ਤਾਲੀਮ। ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਆਪਣੇ ਦਸ ਹੀ ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਭੈੜੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਤੋਂ ਰੋਕ ਰੱਖ। ਸਿਦਕ ਦੀ ਮਦਦ ਨਾਲ ਪੰਜ ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਸੂਰਮਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਫੜ ਕੇ ਬੰਨ੍ਹ ਰੱਖ। ਸੰਤੋਖ ਦੇ ਖ਼ੈਰ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਤੂੰ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਕਬੂਲ ਹੋ ਜਾਹਿਂਗਾ।੪। 

 *ਮਕਾ  ਮਿਹਰ  ਰੋਜਾ  ਪੈ  ਖਾਕਾ  ॥ਭਿਸਤੁ  ਪੀਰ  ਲਫਜ  ਕਮਾਇ  ਅੰਦਾਜਾ  ॥ਹੂਰ  ਨੂਰ  ਮੁਸਕੁ  ਖੁਦਾਇਆ  ਬੰਦਗੀ  ਅਲਹ  ਆਲਾ  ਹੁਜਰਾ  ॥੫॥*
Makā mihar rojā pai kẖākā.Bẖisaṯ pīr lafaj kamā▫e anḏājā.Hūr nūr musak kẖuḏā▫i▫ā banḏagī alah ālā hujrā. ||5||


Make kindness thy Mecca and the dust of the saints feet thy fasting.Deem thou the practice of the Prophet's word as heaven.God alone is the fairy, light and fragrance and the Lord's meditation is the sublime chamber of worship.


ਮਕਾ = ਮੱਕਾ; ਦੇਸ ਅਰਬ ਦਾ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਿੱਧ ਸ਼ਹਿਰ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਨ ਹਰ ਸਾਲ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ਦੂਰੋਂ ਦੂਰੋਂ ਅੱਪੜਦੇ ਹਨ, ਹਜ਼ਰਤ ਮੁਹੰਮਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਮੱਕੇ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਏ ਸਨ। ਮਿਹਰ = ਤਰਸ, ਦਇਆ। ਰੋਜਾ = ਰੋਜ਼ਾ। ਪੈ ਖਾਕਾ = ਸਭਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੈਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਕ ਹੋਣਾ। ਭਿਸਤੁ = ਬਹਿਸ਼ਤ। ਪੀਰ ਲਫਜ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਬਚਨ। ਅੰਦਾਜਾ = ਅੰਦਾਜ਼ੇ ਨਾਲ, ਪੂਰੇ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ। ਹੂਰ = ਬਹਿਸ਼ਤ ਦੀਆਂ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀਆਂ। ਨੂਰ = ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼। ਮੁਸਕੁ = ਸੁਗੰਧੀ। ਖੁਦਾਇਆ = ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੀ ਬੰਦਗੀ। ਬੰਦਗੀ ਅਲਹ = ਅੱਲਾ ਦੀ ਬੰਦਗੀ। ਆਲਾ = ਆਹਲਾ, ਸ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟ। ਹੁਜਰਾ = ਬੰਦਗੀ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਵੱਖਰਾ ਨਿੱਕਾ ਜਿਹਾ ਕਮਰਾ।੫।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! (ਦਿਲ ਵਿਚ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਤਰਸ ਨੂੰ (ਹੱਜ-ਅਸਥਾਨ) ਮੱਕਾ (ਸਮਝ)। (ਸਭ ਦੇ) ਪੈਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਕ ਹੋਏ ਰਹਿਣਾ (ਅਸਲ) ਰੋਜ਼ਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਬਚਨਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਪੂਰੇ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਤੁਰਨਾ-ਇਹ ਹੈ ਬਹਿਸ਼ਤ। ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਨੂਰ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਹੂਰ ਹੀ ਹੂਰਾਂ ਹਨ, ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੀ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਹੀ ਕਸਤੂਰੀ ਹੈ। ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੀ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਹੀ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵਧੀਆ ਹੁਜਰਾ ਹੈ (ਜਿੱਥੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਹਟ ਕੇ ਇੱਕ ਟਿਕਾਣੇ ਤੇ ਰਹਿ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ)।੫।


*ਸਚੁ  ਕਮਾਵੈ  ਸੋਈ  ਕਾਜੀ  ॥ਜੋ  ਦਿਲੁ  ਸੋਧੈ  ਸੋਈ  ਹਾਜੀ  ॥ਸੋ  ਮੁਲਾ  ਮਲਊਨ  ਨਿਵਾਰੈ  ਸੋ  ਦਰਵੇਸੁ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਿਫਤਿ  ਧਰਾ  ॥੬॥*
Sacẖ kamāvai so▫ī kājī.Jo ḏil soḏẖai so▫ī hājī.So mulā mala▫ūn nivārai so ḏarves jis sifaṯ ḏẖarā. ||6||


He alone is a Qazi, who practises truth.He alone is the pilgrim, who has been to Mecca, who purifies his mind.He, who banishes Satin is a Maulana, and he, whose support is the Lord's praise, is the saint.


ਸਚੁ = ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੀ ਯਾਦ। ਸੋਧੈ = ਸੋਧਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪੜਤਾਲਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹਾਜੀ = ਮੱਕੇ ਦਾ ਹੱਜ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ, ਹੱਜ ਦੇ ਮੌਕੇ ਤੇ ਮੱਕੇ ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਮਲਊਨ = ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ। ਨਿਵਾਰੈ = ਦੂਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸੁ ਧਰਾ = ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ।੬।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਜਿਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਅੱਲਾ ਦੀ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਹੈ (ਅਸਲ) ਕਾਜ਼ੀ। ਜਿਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਆਪਣੇ ਦਿਲ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਰੱਖਣ ਦਾ ਜਤਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹੀ ਹੈ (ਅਸਲ) ਹੱਜ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਜਿਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਦੂਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ (ਅਸਲ) ਮੁੱਲਾਂ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਹੈ (ਅਸਲ) ਫ਼ਕੀਰ।੬। 

 *ਸਭੇ  ਵਖਤ  ਸਭੇ  ਕਰਿ  ਵੇਲਾ  ॥ਖਾਲਕੁ  ਯਾਦਿ  ਦਿਲੈ  ਮਹਿ  ਮਉਲਾ  ॥ਤਸਬੀ  ਯਾਦਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਦਸ  ਮਰਦਨੁ  ਸੁੰਨਤਿ  ਸੀਲੁ  ਬੰਧਾਨਿ  ਬਰਾ  ॥੭॥*
Sabẖe vakẖaṯ sabẖe kar velā.Kẖālak yāḏ ḏilai mėh ma▫ulā.Ŧasbī yāḏ karahu ḏas marḏan sunaṯ sīl banḏẖān barā. ||7||


At all times and all moments,remember God, the creator in thy mind.Make thou the subjugation of thy ten organs thy rosary to remember God and make the good conduct and great self-restraint thy circumcision.


ਵਖਤ = ਵਕਤ {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਵਕਤ' ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨੀ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ 'ਵੇਲਾ' ਹੇਂਦਕਾ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਹੈ}। ਖਾਲਕੁ = ਖ਼ਲਕਤ ਨੂੰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਦਸ ਮਰਦਨੁ = ਦਸਾਂ (ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ) ਨੂੰ ਮਲ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਰੱਬ, ਦਸਾਂ ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ ਕਰਾ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਅੱਲਾ। ਸੀਲੁ = ਚੰਗਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ। ਬੰਧਾਨਿ = ਪਰਹੇਜ਼, ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਸੰਕੋਚ। ਬਰਾ = ਸ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟ।੭।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਹਰ ਵਕਤ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਖ਼ਾਲਕ ਨੂੰ ਮੌਲਾ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਦਿਲ ਵਿਚ ਯਾਦ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹੁ। ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹੋ-ਇਹੀ ਹੈ ਤਸਬੀ। ਉਹ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਹੀ ਦਸਾਂ ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ ਲਿਆ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਚੰਗਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਅਤੇ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ) ਤਕੜਾ ਪਰਹੇਜ਼ ਹੀ ਸੁੰਨਤਿ (ਸਮਝ)।੭। 

 *ਦਿਲ  ਮਹਿ  ਜਾਨਹੁ  ਸਭ  ਫਿਲਹਾਲਾ  ॥ਖਿਲਖਾਨਾ  ਬਿਰਾਦਰ  ਹਮੂ  ਜੰਜਾਲਾ  ॥ਮੀਰ  ਮਲਕ  ਉਮਰੇ  ਫਾਨਾਇਆ  ਏਕ  ਮੁਕਾਮ  ਖੁਦਾਇ  ਦਰਾ  ॥੮॥*
Ḏil mėh jānhu sabẖ filhālā.Kẖilkẖānā birāḏar hamū janjālā.Mīr malak umre fānā▫i▫ā ek mukām kẖuḏā▫e ḏarā. ||8||


Know in the mind that every-thing is but short-lived.The family, home and brothers all are entanglements.The Kings, rulers and nobles are perishable. God's gate alone is the ever-stable place.


ਸਭ = ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ। ਫਿਲਹਾਲਾ = ਨਾਸਵੰਤ, ਚੰਦ-ਰੋਜ਼ਾ। ਬਿਰਾਦਰ = ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਖਿਲਖਾਨਾ = ਟੱਬਰ = ਟੋਰ। ਹਮੂ = ਸਾਰਾ। ਮੀਰ = ਸ਼ਾਹ। ਉਮਰੇ = ਅਮੀਰ ਲੋਕ। ਫਾਨਾਇਆ = ਨਾਸਵੰਤ, ਫ਼ਨਾਹ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਮੁਕਾਮ = ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ।੮।

ਹੇ ਅੱਲਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਸਾਰੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਦਿਲ ਵਿਚ ਨਾਸਵੰਤ ਜਾਣ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਇਹ ਟੱਬਰ-ਟੋਰ (ਦਾ ਮੋਹ) ਸਭ ਫਾਹੀਆਂ (ਵਿਚ ਫਸਾਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੀ) ਹੈ। ਸ਼ਾਹ, ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ, ਅਮੀਰ ਲੋਕ ਸਭ ਨਾਸਵੰਤ ਹਨ। ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦਾ ਦਰ ਹੀ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ।੮। 

 *ਅਵਲਿ  ਸਿਫਤਿ  ਦੂਜੀ  ਸਾਬੂਰੀ  ॥ਤੀਜੈ  ਹਲੇਮੀ  ਚਉਥੈ  ਖੈਰੀ  ॥ਪੰਜਵੈ  ਪੰਜੇ  ਇਕਤੁ  ਮੁਕਾਮੈ  ਏਹਿ  ਪੰਜਿ  ਵਖਤ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਅਪਰਪਰਾ  ॥੯॥*
Aval sifaṯ ḏūjī sābūrī.Ŧījai halemī cẖa▫uthai kẖairī.Punjvai panje ikaṯ mukāmai ehi panj vakẖaṯ ṯere aparparā. ||9||


Thy first prayer is the Lord's praise, second contentment,third humility and fourth alms-giving.Thy fifth prayer is the restraint of the five desires at one place. These are thy exceedingly sublime five times of prayer.

ਅਵਲਿ = (ਨਿਮਾਜ਼ ਦਾ) ਪਹਿਲਾ (ਵਕਤ)। ਦੂਜੀ = ਦੂਜੀ (ਨਿਮਾਜ਼)। ਸਾਬੂਰੀ = ਸੰਤੋਖ। ਤੀਜੈ = (ਨਿਮਾਜ਼ ਦੇ) ਤੀਜੇ (ਵਕਤ) ਵਿਚ। ਹਲੇਮੀ = ਨਿਮ੍ਰਤਾ। ਚਉਥੈ = ਚੌਥੈ (ਵਕਤ) ਵਿਚ। ਖੈਰੀ = ਸਭ ਦਾ ਭਲਾ ਮੰਗਣਾ। ਪੰਜੇ = (ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ) ਪੰਜ ਹੀ। ਇਕਤੁ = ਇੱਕ ਵਿਚ। ਇਕਤੁ ਮੁਕਾਮੈ = ਇੱਕੋ ਥਾਂ ਵਿਚ, ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ (ਰੱਖਣੇ)। ਏਹਿ = {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਏਹ' ਤੋਂ ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ}। ਵਖਤ = ਨਿਮਾਜ਼ ਦੇ ਵਕਤ। ਅਪਰ ਪਰਾ = ਪਰੇ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ, ਬਹੁਤ ਵਧੀਆ।੯।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! (ਤੇਰੀ ਉਮਰ ਦੇ) ਇਹ ਪੰਜ ਵੇਲੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਬੜੇ ਹੀ ਲਾਭਦਾਇਕ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ (ਜੇ ਤੂੰ) ਪਹਿਲੇ ਵਕਤ ਵਿਚ ਰੱਬ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹੇਂ, ਜੇ ਸੰਤੋਖ ਤੇਰੀ ਦੂਜੀ ਨਿਮਾਜ਼ ਹੋਵੇ, ਨਿਮਾਜ਼ ਦੇ ਤੀਜੇ ਵਕਤ ਵਿਚ ਤੂੰ ਨਿਮ੍ਰਤਾ ਧਾਰਨ ਕਰੇਂ, ਜੇ ਚੌਥੇ ਵਕਤ ਵਿਚ ਤੂੰ ਸਭ ਦਾ ਭਲਾ ਮੰਗੇਂ, ਜੇ ਪੰਜਵੇਂ ਵਕਤ ਵਿਚ ਤੂੰ ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ ਰੱਖੇਂ (ਭਾਵ, ਰੱਬ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ, ਸੰਤੋਖ, ਨਿਮ੍ਰਤਾ, ਸਭ ਦਾ ਭਲਾ ਮੰਗਣਾ, ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ ਰੱਖਣਾ-ਇਹ ਪੰਜ ਹਨ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਪੰਜ ਨਿਮਾਜ਼ਾਂ, ਤੇ, ਇਹ ਜੀਵਨ ਨੂੰ ਬਹੁਤ ਉੱਚਾ ਕਰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ)।੯। 

 *ਸਗਲੀ  ਜਾਨਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਮਉਦੀਫਾ  ॥ਬਦ  ਅਮਲ  ਛੋਡਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਹਥਿ  ਕੂਜਾ  ॥ਖੁਦਾਇ  ਏਕੁ  ਬੁਝਿ  ਦੇਵਹੁ  ਬਾਂਗਾਂ  ਬੁਰਗੂ  ਬਰਖੁਰਦਾਰ  ਖਰਾ  ॥੧੦॥*
Saglī jān karahu ma▫uḏīfā.Baḏ amal cẖẖod karahu hath kūjā.Kẖuḏā▫e ek bujẖ ḏevhu bāŉgāŉ burgū barkẖurḏār kẖarā. ||10||


Make the knowledge, that God is everywhere, thy daily-worship.Make the abandonment of evil deeds the water-pot in thy hand.The knowledge that there is but One God is thy making a call to prayer and to be a good child of the Lord is the sounding of a horn.


ਸਗਲੀ = ਸਾਰੀ (ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ) ਵਿਚ। ਮਉਦੀਫਾ = ਵਜ਼ਫ਼ਿਾ, ਇਸਲਾਮੀ ਸਰਧਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਸਦਾ ਜਾਰੀ ਰੱਖਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਇਕ ਪਾਠ। ਬਦ ਅਮਲ = ਭੈੜੇ ਕੰਮ। ਹਥਿ = ਹੱਥ ਵਿਚ। ਕੂਜਾ = ਕੂਜ਼ਾ, ਲੋਟਾ, ਅਸਤਾਵਾ। ਬੁਝਿ = ਸਮਝ ਕੇ। ਬੁਰਗੂ = ਸਿੰਙ ਜੋ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ਫ਼ਕੀਰ ਵਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਬਰਖੁਰਦਾਰ = ਭਲਾ ਬੱਚਾ। ਖਰਾ = ਚੰਗਾ।੧੦।

ਹੇ ਅੱਲਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਵਿਚ ਇਕੋ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਨੂੰ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਜਾਣ-ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣਾ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਦਾ ਰੱਬੀ ਸਲਾਮ ਦਾ ਪਾਠ ਬਣਾਈ ਰੱਖ। ਮੰਦੇ ਕਰਮ ਕਰਨੇ ਛੱਡ ਦੇ-ਇਹ ਪਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਲੋਟਾ ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਹੱਥ ਵਿਚ ਫੜ (ਸਰੀਰਕ ਸੁਅੱਛਤਾ ਵਾਸਤੇ)। ਇਹ ਯਕੀਨ ਬਣਾ ਕਿ ਸਾਰੀ ਹੀ ਖ਼ਲਕਤ ਦਾ ਇਕੋ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਹੈ-ਇਹ ਸਦਾ ਬਾਂਗ ਦਿਆ ਕਰ। ਹੇ ਫ਼ਕੀਰ ਸਾਈਂ! ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦਾ ਚੰਗਾ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਬਣਨ ਦਾ ਜਤਨ ਕਰਿਆ ਕਰ-ਇਹ ਸਿੰਙ ਵਜਾਇਆ ਕਰ।੧੦। 

 *ਹਕੁ  ਹਲਾਲੁ  ਬਖੋਰਹੁ  ਖਾਣਾ  ॥ਦਿਲ  ਦਰੀਆਉ  ਧੋਵਹੁ  ਮੈਲਾਣਾ  ॥ਪੀਰੁ  ਪਛਾਣੈ  ਭਿਸਤੀ  ਸੋਈ  ਅਜਰਾਈਲੁ  ਨ  ਦੋਜ  ਠਰਾ  ॥੧੧॥*
Hak halāl bakẖorahu kẖāṇā.Ḏil ḏarī▫ā▫o ḏẖovahu mailāṇā.Pīr pacẖẖāṇai bẖisṯī so▫ī ajrā▫īl na ḏoj ṯẖarā. ||11||


Eat thou the food which is rightly earned.Wash away thou thy pollution in the river of thy mind.He, who knows his Prophet is the man of paradise. Azrail, Death's courier goads him not into hell.


ਹਕੁ = ਹੱਕ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ, ਆਪਣੀ ਨੇਕ ਮਿਹਨਤ ਨਾਲ ਖੱਟੀ ਹੋਈ ਮਾਇਆ। ਬਖੋਰਹੁ = ਖਾਵੋ। ਮੈਲਾਣਾ = ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਮੈਲ। ਪੀਰੁ = ਗੁਰੂ, ਰਾਹਬਰ। ਭਿਸਤੀ = ਬਹਿਸ਼ਤ ਦਾ ਹੱਕਦਾਰ। ਦੋਜ = ਦੋਜ਼ਕ (ਵਿਚ)। ਠਰਾ = ਠੇਹਲਦਾ, ਸੁੱਟਦਾ।੧੧।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਹੱਕ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰਿਆ ਕਰ-ਇਹ ਹੈ 'ਹਲਾਲ', ਇਹ, ਖਾਣਾ ਖਾਇਆ ਕਰ। (ਦਿਲ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਵਿਤਕਰੇ ਕੱਢ ਕੇ) ਦਿਲ ਨੂੰ ਦਰੀਆ ਬਣਾਣ ਦਾ ਜਤਨ ਕਰ, (ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ) ਦਿਲ ਦੀ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ) ਮੈਲ ਧੋਇਆ ਕਰ। ਹੇ ਅੱਲਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਜਿਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਆਪਣੇ ਗੁਰੂ-ਪੀਰ (ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ) ਨੂੰ ਪਛਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਬਹਿਸ਼ਤ ਦਾ ਹੱਕਦਾਰ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਜ਼ਰਾਈਲ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਦੋਜ਼ਕ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੁੱਟਦਾ।੧੧। 
*
* *ਕਾਇਆ  ਕਿਰਦਾਰ  ਅਉਰਤ  ਯਕੀਨਾ  ॥ਰੰਗ  ਤਮਾਸੇ  ਮਾਣਿ  ਹਕੀਨਾ  ॥ਨਾਪਾਕ  ਪਾਕੁ  ਕਰਿ  ਹਦੂਰਿ  ਹਦੀਸਾ  ਸਾਬਤ  ਸੂਰਤਿ  ਦਸਤਾਰ  ਸਿਰਾ  ॥੧੨॥*
Kā▫i▫ā kirḏār a▫uraṯ yakīnā.Rang ṯamāse māṇ hakīnā.Nāpāk pāk kar haḏūr haḏīsā sābaṯ sūraṯ ḏasṯār sirā. ||12||

Make good deeds thy body and faith thy bride.Revel thou in the True Lord's love and entertainments.Make pure that is impure. Deem thou the Lord's presence thy counsel. Let the complete body be the turban on thy head.


ਕਾਇਆ = ਸਰੀਰ। ਕਿਰਦਾਰ = ਅਮਲ, ਚੰਗੇ ਮੰਦੇ ਕਰਮ। ਅਉਰਤ = ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਅਉਰਤ ਯਕੀਨਾ = ਪਤਿਬ੍ਰਤਾ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਹਕੀਨਾ = ਹੱਕ ਦੇ, ਰੱਬੀ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਦੇ। ਨਾਪਾਕ = ਅਪਵਿੱਤਰ। ਪਾਕੁ = ਪਵਿੱਤਰ। ਹਦੀਸ = ਪੈਗ਼ੰਬਰੀ ਪੁਸਤਕ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਕੁਰਾਨ ਤੋਂ ਦੂਜਾ ਦਰਜਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਵਿਚ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨੀ ਸ਼ਰਹ ਦੀ ਹਿਦਾਇਤ ਹੈ। ਹਦੂਰਿ ਹਦੀਸਾ = ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਹਦੀਸ, ਰੱਬੀ ਸ਼ਰਹ ਦੀ ਪੁਸਤਕ। ਸਾਬਤ ਸੂਰਤਿ = (ਸੁੰਨਤਿ, ਲਬਾਂ ਕੱਟਣ ਆਦਿਕ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਰਹ ਨਾਹ ਕਰ ਕੇ) ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਜਿਉਂ ਕਾ ਤਿਉਂ ਰੱਖਣਾ। ਦਸਤਾਰ ਸਿਰਾ = ਸਿਰ ਉਤੇ ਦਸਤਾਰ (ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਬਣਦੀ ਹੈ), ਇੱਜ਼ਤ-ਆਦਰ ਦਾ ਵਸੀਲਾ ਹੈ।੧੨।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਆਪਣੇ ਇਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ, ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਸਦਾ ਚੰਗੇ ਮੰਦੇ ਕਰਮ ਕੀਤੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਆਪਣੀ ਵਫ਼ਾਦਾਰ ਔਰਤ (ਪਤਿਬ੍ਰਤਾ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ) ਬਣਾ, (ਤੇ, ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਰੰਗ-ਤਮਾਸ਼ੇ ਮਾਣਨ ਦੇ ਥਾਂ, ਇਸ ਪਤਿਬ੍ਰਤਾ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ) ਰੱਬੀ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਦੇ ਰੰਗ-ਤਮਾਸ਼ੇ ਮਾਣਿਆ ਕਰ। ਹੇ ਅੱਲਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ) ਮਲੀਨ ਹੋ ਰਹੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਜਤਨ ਕਰ-ਇਹੀ ਹੈ ਰੱਬੀ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਸ਼ਰਹ ਦੀ ਕਿਤਾਬ। (ਸੁੰਨਤਿ, ਲਬਾਂ ਕਟਾਣ ਆਦਿਕ ਸ਼ਰਹ ਨੂੰ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ) ਆਪਣੀ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਨੂੰ ਜਿਉਂ ਕਾ ਤਿਉਂ ਰੱਖ-ਇਹ (ਲੋਕ ਪਰਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ) ਇੱਜ਼ਤ-ਆਦਰ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਵਸੀਲਾ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧੨। 

 *ਮੁਸਲਮਾਣੁ  ਮੋਮ  ਦਿਲਿ  ਹੋਵੈ  ॥ਅੰਤਰ  ਕੀ  ਮਲੁ  ਦਿਲ  ਤੇ  ਧੋਵੈ  ॥ਦੁਨੀਆ  ਰੰਗ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਨੇੜੈ  ਜਿਉ  ਕੁਸਮ  ਪਾਟੁ  ਘਿਉ  ਪਾਕੁ  ਹਰਾ  ॥੧੩॥*
Musalmāṇ mom ḏil hovai.Anṯar kī mal ḏil ṯe ḏẖovai.Ḏunī▫ā rang na āvai neṛai ji▫o kusam pāt gẖi▫o pāk harā. ||13||


A Muslim is he who is Kind-hearted.He ought to cleanse his inner pollution from his mind.He should not draw near the worldly pleasures and ought to be pure like the flower, silk, clarified butter and deer-skin.


ਦਿਲਿ = ਦਿਲ ਵਾਲਾ। ਮੋਮ ਦਿਲਿ = ਮੋਮ ਵਰਗੇ (ਨਰਮ) ਦਿਲ ਵਾਲਾ। ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ = ਅੰਦਰ ਦੀ, ਅੰਦਰਲੀ। ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ। ਕੁਸਮ = ਫੁੱਲ। ਪਾਟੁ = ਪੱਟ, ਰੇਸ਼ਮ। ਪਾਕੁ = ਪਵਿੱਤਰ। ਹਰਾ = {ਹਾਰਿਣ} ਹਰਨ ਦੀ ਖੱਲ, ਮ੍ਰਿਗ ਛਾਲਾ।੧੩।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! (ਅਸਲ) ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ਉਹ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਮੋਮ ਵਰਗੇ ਨਰਮ ਦਿਲ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਜੋ ਆਪਣੇ ਦਿਲ ਤੋਂ ਅੰਦਰਲੀ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ) ਮੈਲ ਧੋ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਉਹ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ) ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਰੰਗ-ਤਮਾਸ਼ਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਢੁਕਦਾ (ਜੋ ਇਉਂ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ) ਜਿਵੇਂ ਫੁੱਲ ਰੇਸ਼ਮ ਘਿਉ ਅਤੇ ਮ੍ਰਿਗਛਾਲਾ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ (ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ)।੧੩। 

 *ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਮਿਹਰ  ਮਿਹਰ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ  ॥ਸੋਈ  ਮਰਦੁ  ਮਰਦੁ  ਮਰਦਾਨਾ  ॥ਸੋਈ  ਸੇਖੁ  ਮਸਾਇਕੁ  ਹਾਜੀ  ਸੋ  ਬੰਦਾ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਨਜਰਿ  ਨਰਾ  ॥੧੪॥*
Jā ka▫o mihar mihar miharvānā.So▫ī maraḏ maraḏ marḏānā.So▫ī sekẖ masā▫ik hājī so banḏā jis najar narā. ||14||


He on whom is the grace and compassion of the Merciful Master,he is the manliest man amongst men.He is the Muslim-preacher, the Chief of shaikhs and the pilgrim of Mecca, and he alone is the Lord's slave on whom is the grace of Man (God).


ਮਰਦਾਨਾ = ਸੂਰਮਾ। ਸੇਖੁ = ਸ਼ੇਖ਼ੁ। ਨਰਾ = ਨਰਹਰ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ।੧੪।

ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉੱਤੇ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨ (ਮੌਲਾ) ਦੀ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਮਿਹਰ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਟਾਕਰੇ ਤੇ) ਉਹੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸੂਰਮਾ ਮਰਦ (ਸਾਬਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ) ਹੈ। ਉਹੀ ਹੈ (ਅਸਲ) ਸ਼ੇਖ਼ ਮਸਾਇਕ ਤੇ ਹਾਜੀ, ਉਹੀ ਹੈ (ਅਸਲ) ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦਾ ਬੰਦਾ ਜਿਸ ਉੱਤੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ।੧੪। 

 *ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਕਾਦਰ  ਕਰਣ  ਕਰੀਮਾ  ॥ਸਿਫਤਿ  ਮੁਹਬਤਿ  ਅਥਾਹ  ਰਹੀਮਾ  ॥ਹਕੁ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਸਚੁ  ਖੁਦਾਇਆ  ਬੁਝਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬੰਦਿ  ਖਲਾਸ  ਤਰਾ  ॥੧੫॥੩॥੧੨॥*
Kuḏraṯ kāḏar karaṇ karīmā.Sifaṯ muhabaṯ athāh rahīmā.Hak hukam sacẖ kẖuḏā▫i▫ā bujẖ Nānak banḏ kẖalās ṯarā. ||15||3||12||


Power belongs to the Omnipotent Lord and kindness to the kind Master.Unfathomable are the praise and love of the Merciful Master.O Nanak, realise thou true will of the True Lord and thou shalt be released from the prison and shalt ferry across.


ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਾਦਰ = ਕਾਦਰ ਦੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਨੂੰ, ਕਰਤਾਰ ਦੀ ਰਚੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਨੂੰ। ਕਰਣ ਕਰੀਮਾ = ਕਰੀਮ ਦੇ ਕਰਣ ਨੂੰ, ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿੰਦ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਰਚੇ ਜਗਤ ਨੂੰ। ਰਹੀਮ = ਰਹਿਮ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਰੱਬ। ਮੁਹਬਤਿ = ਮੁਹੱਬਤਿ, ਪਿਆਰ। ਹਕੁ = ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਨੂੰ। ਬੁਝਿ = ਸਮਝ ਕੇ। ਬੰਦਿ = ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ ਬੰਧਨ। ਤਰਾ = ਤਰ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ।੧੫।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਕਾਦਰ ਦੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਨੂੰ, ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿੰਦ ਮਾਲਕ ਦੇ ਰਚੇ ਜਗਤ ਨੂੰ, ਬੇਅੰਤ ਡੂੰਘੇ ਰਹਿਮ-ਦਿਲ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੀ ਮੁਹੱਬਤ ਤੇ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਨੂੰ, ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਨੂੰ, ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਕੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ ਬੰਧਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤੇ, ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ।੧੫।੩।੧੨।


Ang. 1083-1084


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 9, 2009)

Although this shabad by the Fifth Nanak Guru Arjun Ji Sahib is "addressed" in Islamic terminology...the Theme and advice is meant for ALL - SIKHS included.
This is something unique and found only in Gurbani in SGGS - shabads addressed in "sanskrit/hindu" terminology...shabads in F{censored}e/arabic/Islamic terminology as Gurbani has a Divine Message addressed to all Humanity - following Guru  Jis Na Hum Hindu na Mussalmaan..Universal Message of Awal Allah noor Upayah Kudrat ke sabh bandeh, all are progeny of the same one father..the Underlying TRUTH in SGGS is for ALL and not confined to any just one - Hindus, Muslims, Sikhs or others...It is   some have that such and such Gurshabd is meant ONLY for Hindus as Guru Ji says..OH Pandit...or  such and such Gurshabd is addressed ONLY for Muslims as Guru Ji mentions Koran shariah or Mecca Madina etc- Gurbani is truly UNIVERSAL and applicable to ALL - most of all SIKHS becasue we SIKHS claim that SGGS is our Living GURU..so its imperative that we follow all of Guru Jis teachings faithfully and apply GURBANI in our Daily Lives to CHANGE for the BETTER. SGGS and Gurbani gives us the tools to make these changes..and we cna then say..GURMUKH Janma swaar dargeh challiah..sachi dargah jayegh sacha pirr malleayeah..WE have to..MUST "swaar" this Janam CHANGE for the Better and ONLY then can we guarantee our suitbale honourable place in SACH KHAND Court of Waheguru - Sacha Pirr.


----------



## singhisking101 (Jul 9, 2009)

But what does Guru Ji mean when he tells us to follow the Qu'ran?


----------



## Lee (Jul 9, 2009)

singhisking101 said:


> But what does Guru Ji mean when he tells us to follow the Qu'ran?


 

Sat Sri Akaal!

Singhisking ji,

The mistake you are making here is to concentraet only on this one piece.

Kiram Ji, kindly posted the whole for us and reading it we can see that Guru ji's words here are addressed to mostly to Muslims.  

A trick that Guru ji uses a lot is to take practices and dogma from other religions, and ask followers of these faiths to substitute them for practices that work.

For example three lines down from the quote you are concerned abut you'll find:

ਮਕਾ ਮਿਹਰ ਰੋਜਾ ਪੈ ਖਾਕਾ ॥
मका मिहर रोजा पै खाका ॥
Makā mihar rojā pai kẖākā.
Let compassion be your Mecca, and the dust of the feet of the holy your fast.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 9, 2009)

exactly spot on Lee ji.

"Examples, metaphors" from Established religions, folklore, hindu mythology, vedas, puranas, etc etc are used by Guru ji to make a point..the POINT is ALWAYS GURMATT.
Thats is WHY we read the ENTIRE SHABAD in its FULL sense..never one or two tuks..and mostly the GURMATT tatt/ nichorr/substance/reality is in the RAHAO TUKS .
In the tuk mecca mehr GURMATT is making the point that DAYA..Compassion in RELIGION is as "important" as Mecca-Hajj is for a Muslim...and HUMILITY is as important as "fasting in Ramdhan"...maybe even MORE IMPORTANT !! Muslims have taken the Rituals of haj and fasting..leaving the daya, compassion, humility far behind...Guur Ji reminds us ALL by using the mecca fast example from Islamic following.


----------

